# 922 receiver question



## zamtex (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering about the new 922 receiver. I called CSR, who said I will have to pay 200 for the equipment, which is fine by me, but she also said I have to install a new dish and pay $100 for it? I currently have a VIP612 and a 625. is this the case? or was I being overcharged for something I might not need?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then tell us what is your dish setup ? Dishes, switches.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you don't have the Service Plan, all tech visits are $95 (drops to $15 with the SP). They will generally include any dish or switch upgrade needed to connect leased receivers (but not for owned receivers!) in that price.

If you currently have a 2-dish setup, or have an original 1000 dish, then you likely only have outputs to support 2 receivers and will need either a different dish (1000.2 or 1000.4) or a switch to support the 3rd receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 922 forum so more appropriate eyes will see..._


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe I missed something... but I thought at this point everyone had to pay at least $200 (some as much as $400) to upgrade to a 922 receiver. I haven't heard of anyone getting one for less.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

That's correct. $200 for "A-rated" customers and $400 for "B-rated" customers. And only one leased 922 per account at this time.


----------



## zamtex (Aug 24, 2006)

like I said, the $200 is fine with me. I have always paid the receiver fee. I have never paid for a dish. they installed a new dish for free when I upgraded to the VIP612. and they want me to renew for a 24 month contract.


----------

